# Ducato 2002 2.8jtd 4 speed Auto Box



## garadi (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi

My 4 speed Auto box decided to get stuck in P ,needless to say on a busy road causing chaos.

No amount of jiggling the change lever up or down made any difference and then out of the blue it went back to work.

Anyone else had this experience and does anyone know how the gear shift operates ?

Points will be awarded for the best answer and you know what that means.

Regards


Graham


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I assume it is a "full" auto rather than a Comfortmatic robotised manual??

What sometimes happens with full auto's is that the parking pawl engages with a toothed wheel to physically "lock" the gearbox. If the vehicle is allowed to then move a bit, as in the gearbox was put into park when the driver had their foot on the brake and the brakes are then released the vehicle will move a tad against the parking pawl. The parking pawl is "loaded" and will not disengage easily! It usually requires a hefty heave on the gear selector to "release" the pawl from the toothed gear.

If it's a robotised gearbox then I havent a clue


----------

